

Getting Clojure and Slime installed [screencast] - liebke
http://www.bestinclass.dk/index.php/2009/12/clojure-101-getting-clojure-slime-installed/

======
praptak
For Windows there is Clojure Box (<http://clojure.bighugh.com/>), which is
Emacs+clojure+slime+installer.

